# Semi OT. Suns Dancers



## GreenDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Since right now theres not NBA info let talk about the Suns dancers :yes:  

http://www.nba.com/suns/dance/dancers_index.html


----------



## Voshkul20 (Jul 23, 2004)

We have got some pretty hott dancers


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Holy Shnikes!!!  I think I might need to take a trip to the Valley of the Golden Sun. :yes:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Too bad Jillian isn't on the team anymore.

http://www.nba.com/suns/dance/jill_0304.html


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

:drool:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Sweet JesuS! Lucky Sun's Fans. The Blazer Dancers have like 4-5 hot ones, thats about it.

BFreak.


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

This is a damn good picture of them too...

http://www.nba.com/media/suns/dancers_0304_1024.jpg 

Half the reason why I have floor seat season tix


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Brooke =  :drool:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Not Bad at all


----------

